# unconventional discus breeding project



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

ok, so plenty of people here have seen the "beaslebob" tank build. i am a huge proponent of letting the tank take care of itself. i have bred almost every fish i have kept, everything from corys to rainbows, and now i am thinking of setting up a tank for discus. im wondering if anyone has any experience breeding discus in a tank that ignores the whole water change mantra that is so prevelant today. i know that common knowledge need not always be followed with every fish, as some of the fish i have bred were bred in ways that common knowledge calls impossible, so im thinking the same may be true of discus. ill be getting my fish sometime around march, so im doing the research now. any ideas on the issue? any input is welcome, as im going to experiment with them a little to find out what works for me.


----------

